# 3 vs 2 cycle



## Chrish (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the execution significantly faster (assuming you're equally when you're comfortable with both), or would that be for people trying to pick down those second?

I've only learned 2 cycle, and my fastest solve so far has been ~5:20. When I think of 3 cycle solving, which I have never tried to learn, it seems to me as if it's performed very different than 2 cycle... is it?

I use the T perm method, I don't know how common that is.

Any response about anything is appreciated.

edit--

The majority of my solve is memo. I usually do a review of everything 1-2 times after I'm sure I'm finished memorizing. Maybe I should not do a final review to save time?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 4, 2010)

Chrish said:


> (assuming you're equally when you're comfortable with both), or would that be for people trying to pick down those second?


I assume you mean 'assuming you're equally comfortable with both'.

In that case, BH (I assume you don't mean 3OP here) is indeed faster. It solves 2 targets in an average of ~9-10 moves, while your method, the T-perm (Old Pochmann) uses about 18 for 1 target. So, not taking into account the turning speed, which I also believe to be fairly equal, BH is about 4 times as fast.

Also, if your solve time is 5:20, I really advise you to practise a bit more first. When you're around 2:30-3:00, you should learn M2. It's the same concept as Old Pochmann, but with less moves. Or if you want, you can learn BH, although it takes a lot more time to get used to than M2.


----------



## riffz (Sep 4, 2010)

Can you do a Y perm followed by a J perm faster than an A perm? 

Honestly though, at your speed (and my speed), it's not necessary. Eric Limeback still uses Old Pochmann for corners and M2 for edges and has a 1:03 official solve.

M2 for edges is a really great way to improve your times while still solving 1 piece at a time.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 4, 2010)

Would you recommend a specific site to look at either M2 or BH?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 4, 2010)

There's a tutorial somewhere in this forum on BH corners, and Chris Hardwick also wrote a guide to BH edges.
As for M2 you can check out macky's site (cubefreak.net) or Eric Limeback's tutorial on youtube.

I didn't post the direct links here because:
1. I'm lazy 
2. You can learn to search


----------



## Chrish (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you for those that you listed.


----------

